# 1979 Starcraft Question



## ntstock93 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi, New to forum!

I just picked up a pop up camper. It was rough but I cleaned it up pretty good.

My question is this- When I plug the camper into the house current all the electrical stuff works. When I try to switch over to battery nothing works. The battery is a fully charged marine battery.
Also- the potable water- Once the tank if filled how does the water get to the sink? Is there a pump I should be looking for?

BTW- Why is there a cooler that looks like a fridge in the camper? I thought it was a fridge.


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

When you say that nothing works what exactly do you mean? The 120 volts outlets will not work off the battery. 

You should have a converter that will convert 120 volts into 12 volts and power the lights, water pump, furnace fan if you have these. Some converters have a switch that you have to change from 120 to 12 volts to get the lights and appliances to work off the battery. Also your converter may have a polarity fuse that could be blown.

Your battery may have a self resetting circuit breaker near the battery. Check it and make sure it is not defective. 

You will also have a switch that shuts off the roof lights when the gallery is down. Other PUPs have the same switch by the bunkend. This switch might not be activated or is defective. Also there is a connector that is on the outside of one of the roof supports. Check it and make sure it is not loose. HOWEVER, if the lights work while you are plugged but not when you are on battery then this is not the cause.

Regarding the water system, you may have a 12 volt water pump that is activated when a facet is open and the pressure drops. You should have a pump switch and a fuse that you need to check. Other PUPs have a manual pump.

I'm not sure why you say you have a cooler versus a fridge. It may be a three way fridge (12 and 120 volts and propane) check on the outside and you will find doors that allow you to get to the controls. These fridges do not have a compressor and so they cool very slow and there is no sound like a house fridge.

Hope this helps.

Ruide


----------



## ntstock93 (Aug 13, 2009)

This does help. I will check the things you mentioned.

It was definately not a fridge. I took it out and it weighs about 10lbs. No wires or connectors.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard :welcome:

Some PUP's come standard with cooler, optional fridge.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I have two cents on the pseudo fridge.

A lot of the pop ups come with an "ice box" instead of a fridge. An ice box is just a glorified cooler, made to look like a fridge and fit in the bottom cabinet.

Here is an example of one for sale on ebay right now:

ICE BOX FOR RV CAMPER 20x17x13 ICEBOX COOLER NEW:eBay Motors (item 310158853605 end time Aug-29-09 20:29:17 PDT)


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

*Starcraft*

My eary starcraft sink knob you had to raise and lower it to pump water,12 system was for lights but I did have a furness with a 12 blower Ice box was that only


----------

